# Best EMS journals and publications?



## EpiEMS (Mar 30, 2012)

Anybody suggest any particular EMS journals or EMS publications to keep track of? I was thinking JEMS and EMS World. Anything else that people like?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 30, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Anybody suggest any particular EMS journals or EMS publications to keep track of? I was thinking JEMS and EMS World. Anything else that people like?



I check out EMSworld from time to time on the internet, wouldn't read JEMS if you offered to pay me.

Really though if you want to read something, you are better off with medical journals.


----------



## Arovetli (Mar 30, 2012)

Unfortunately not much specifically published for EMS is high quality. Your better off sticking to medical journals, Uptodate (and the like), PubMed searches, EmRap/EmCrit podcasts etc. Of course these things are expensive. If your near a teaching hospital or med school you might see if you can use their library. Alot of them are open to the public and you get free access to all sorts of cool stuff.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm fairly science-literate and quantitative(a bunch of UG science classes, though not a science major), so I think that (based on what I've read in the past), medical journals will be at least somewhat intelligible to me — though, of course, I certainly won't grasp nearly everything (or much at all, for all I know   ). Thanks


----------



## Ackmaui (Mar 30, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I check out EMSworld from time to time on the internet, wouldn't read JEMS if you offered to pay me.
> 
> Really though if you want to read something, you are better off with medical journals.



Why wouldn't you read JEMS?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 30, 2012)

Ackmaui said:


> Why wouldn't you read JEMS?



When last I looked at it, right after their partnership with the iafc, it looked like it went from a reputable trade publication to something written for kindergarten.

It panders to the lowest level of EMS provider. 

Touches no topic that is controversial in EMS.

Most of the educational or dare I say scientific stuff is old, simplified to the point of false, and interpreted for you.(because everyone reading it is probably too much of a simpleton to interpret a study themself.) If by some miracle it has a decent article at all. 

Unless of course you plan to read how well ICS worked for the podunk FD, how yet another study is wrongfully biased against EMS, what is the latest must have piece of medical junk, or an advert for skills practice (aka competition, because all real medical professionals engage in gold medal competitions on how well they can perform a set of skills.) or the greatness of fitch and associates.

Of course if your service is slow, instead of actually going on calls you can read the countless articles of provider stories which should start with "so there I was..." "I had no idea what to do..." or "once upon a time."


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 30, 2012)

Burrrrrn to JEMS.
It certainly isn't written to a very high level of intelligence, that's surely true.

Doesn't seem to be peer-reviewed, in the formal sense.


----------



## Arovetli (Mar 30, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Burrrrrn to JEMS.
> It certainly isn't written to a very high level of intelligence, that's surely true.
> 
> Doesn't seem to b e peer-reviewed, in the formal sense.



Its not peer reviewed and despite calling itself a journal it's just a trade publication. I read it occasionally but like veneficus said it's full of bad science and poor writing.

Stick to the real medical literature. They really aren't that hard to understand and you will actually learn something.

UpToDate is pretty easy to understand. It is expensive though at $500/yr. Emrap is great too but it's also a couple hundred bucks a year. But I'll wager alot of people will spend that kind of money on fast food or shiny new toys or Xbox games or something else. Might as well invest a little money into yourself and your profession.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 31, 2012)

There's only one "free" perk of being an enrolled undergrad that I really like. It's journal access. I'm going to make good use of it and try to keep up with the EM journals rather than EMS "journals." I very much appreciate the advice, guys!

Actually...there are three "free" perks. Back to the other two...


----------

